# Playhouse..finished..



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi guys,
is not exactly a hell of a job,but i tought could be fun to show a small playhouse i did recently,completed of a frame and panel door and spruce shingles..hopefully is the right thread...tips of any kind are well accepted..


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice! I built one of those with my father for my sister(16 years younger) and it was a lot more work than we expected. Yours is far nicer.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Ethan for the nice words,i actually tried to scale down a classic swedish house,with all the details,and this house was made at home in Sweden,disassembled and after i drove from Sweden to my hometown in Italy and mounted it back..quite a long trip for a small house..


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Hey that's cool.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

aahah thanks insane..


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Way nicer than my place lol.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

ahaha youngin,i hope your place is insulated tought..!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

EthanB said:


> it was a lot more work than we expected.


Try to build one of those wacky houses. It's like sculpting as normal production methods don't apply--every piece is custom. PITO


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

CO762 said:


> Try to build one of those wacky houses. It's like sculpting as normal production methods don't apply--every piece is custom. PITO


absolutely TRUE..


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

a question..what is mean wacky??english is not my first language unfortunately..!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Snickare85 said:


> a question..what is mean wacky??english is not my first language unfortunately..!


Odd


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

Robie said:


> Odd


oh ok..thanks!never finish to learn in any field..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

"wonky" might be another word.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

CO762 said:


> "wonky" might be another word.


ahaah amazing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I like your little house a lot. I really like the gable fascia and how it goes over the corner trim giving a nice shadow line. I also like the dutch lap siding. It strange how much I like wood dutch lap and how much I hate vinyl dutch lap.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks a lot Frank for your comment,i actually never seen a vinyl siding here in Sweden,,you can find only wood siding..here is a link of a big construction warehouse chain,kind of Lowes..so you can see what is sold here if you are interested..tought in the US and Canada you have more choice of hardwood and softwood both for trimming and rough framing..

https://www.byggmax.se/


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Snickare85 said:


> here in Sweden,,you can find only wood siding.


Missed that you were in sweden. Do you use sawdust in your floors as insulation? Friend in finland used that in his and says it's common.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Snickare85 said:


> thanks a lot Frank for your comment,i actually never seen a vinyl siding here in Sweden,,you can find only wood siding..here is a link of a big construction warehouse chain,kind of Lowes..so you can see what is sold here if you are interested..tought in the US and Canada you have more choice of hardwood and softwood both for trimming and rough framing..
> 
> https://www.byggmax.se/


We could learn a lo from you guys. We cover everything in vinyl and it's not pretty.


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

CO762 said:


> Missed that you were in sweden. Do you use sawdust in your floors as insulation? Friend in finland used that in his and says it's common.



HI,yes sawdust is very common..here is a very interesting video that shows how a classical finnish(but also swedish)house is built..also with english subtitles.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3J5wkJFJzE


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Snickare85 said:


> HI,yes sawdust is very common..here is a very interesting video that shows how a classical finnish(but also swedish)house is built..also with english subtitles.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3J5wkJFJzE


I have seen that video numerous times. Having Scandinavian roots, I enjoyed it immensely!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Snickare85 said:


> HI,yes sawdust is very common..here is a very interesting video that shows how a classical finnish(but also swedish)house is built..also with english subtitles.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3J5wkJFJzE



That is a level of skill like no other!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> That is a level of skill like no other!


Finnish Carpentry....


----------



## Snickare85 (Jan 15, 2014)

CO762 said:


> Finnish Carpentry....


??? wordsplay i suppose..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Snickare85 said:


> ??? wordsplay i suppose..


Yup. And my kitchen table knives are finnish too.


----------

